# Cần lưu ý điều sau để thiết lập thói quen ăn uống lành mạnh cho trẻ



## ngoclan (14/6/19)

*Điều quan trong nhất với bố mẹ là giúp  trẻ học thói quen ăn uống lành mạnh. Vì thế, bất kỳ bậc phụ huynh nào cũng cần lưu ý quy tắc ăn uống sau đây để bé thêm vui khoẻ.*

*Quy tắc ăn uống lành mạnh dành cho bé:*
Trẻ em cần một chế độ ăn uống cân bằng với thực phẩm từ cả 3 nhóm thực phẩm Rau và trái cây, các sản phẩm ngũ cốc nguyên hạt và thực phẩm protein.
Trẻ em cần 3 bữa một ngày và 1 đến 3 bữa ăn nhẹ (sáng, chiều và có thể trước khi đi ngủ). Đồ ăn nhẹ lành mạnh cũng quan trọng như thực phẩm mà mẹ cung cấp cho trẻ trong ba bữa chính.







Các loại thực phẩm tốt nhất là trái cây và rau quả tươi, chưa qua chế biến, ngũ cốc nguyên hạt, sữa và thịt; và bữa ăn nấu tại nhà.

*Đường và chất thay thế đường*
Cung cấp cho bé những dạng thực phẩm có chức năng thay thế đường tinh luyện. Hạn chế đường tinh chế (sucrose, glucose-fructose, đường trắng) mật ong, mật đường, xi-rô và đường nâu - Chúng đều có lượng calo tương tự và cũng góp phần gây sâu răng, béo phì ở trẻ.
Nước trái cây thay vì nước ép:
Phục vụ trái cây thay vì nước ép trái cây cũng là phương pháp hiệu quả giúp bổ sung chất xơ lành mạnh vào chế độ ăn uống của con bạn.
Chuẩn bị một bữa ăn có rau và trái cây thường xuyên thay vì nước trái cây.
Cung cấp nước khi con bạn khát, đặc biệt là giữa các bữa ăn và đồ ăn nhẹ. Giới hạn 1 cốc nước trái cây tối đa 500ml/ngày.
Cho trẻ uống nước trái cây 30p sau bữa ăn, trường hợp uống nước trái cây trước hoặc trong bữa ăn sẽ khiến bé cảm thấy no và không muốn tiếp tục ăn nữa.

*Điều chỉnh lượng chất béo phù hợp giúp con ăn uống lành mạnh:*

*



*

Chất béo lành mạnh chứa các axit béo thiết yếu như omega-3 và omega-6 không thể được tạo ra trong cơ thể và phải đến từ chế độ ăn kiêng.
Thay thế dầu động vật bằng dầu thực vật như cải dầu, ô liu và / hoặc đậu nành.
Nhiều chất béo rắn ở nhiệt độ phòng chứa lượng chất béo bão hòa cao có thể làm tăng nguy cơ mắc bệnh tim. Hạn chế bơ, bơ thực vật cứng, mỡ lợn.
Tránh những thực phẩm chứa chất béo chuyển hóa hoặc bão hòa có trong một số thực phẩm mua tại cửa hàng, như bánh quy, bánh rán và bánh quy giòn.

*Nhiệm vụ cần phải làm để giúp trẻ thiết lập thói quen ăn uống lành mạnh:*
Cung cấp một thực đơn cân bằng và nhiều loại thực phẩm từ cả ba nhóm thực phẩm trong một bữa ăn.
Cắt thực phẩm thành miếng cầm tay, thành khối vuông vừa miệng hoặc nghiền nhỏ để tránh nghẹn cho bé.
Giúp con bạn học cách sử dụng muỗng để chúng có thể ăn một cách độc lập.
Tránh sử dụng món tráng miệng như một phần thưởng hoặc dùng nó để bắt bé phải thực hiện mệnh lệnh. Phục vụ món tráng miệng lành mạnh với cơ thể trẻ, chẳng hạn như một dĩa trái cây hoặc sữa chua.







Tránh tối đa thức ăn nhanh bán tại các cửa hàng lề đường, tập cho bé thói quen ăn bữa ăn tại nhà với những món ăn đa dạng và bổ dưỡng.
Đừng lo lắng quá khi bé đột nhiên biếng ăn dù không có trục trặc vầ tâm lý hay sức khoẻ.
Sự thèm ăn của trẻ em thay đổi từ ngày này sang ngày khác, hoặc thậm chí từ bữa ăn này sang bữa ăn khác.
Vì có dạ dày nhỏ, trẻ cần ăn một lượng nhỏ thường xuyên trong suốt cả ngày. Tự bé sẽ biết mình cần bao nhiêu thức ăn và tự điều chỉnh sao cho thích hợp nhất với nhu cầu của cơ thể.

Người viết : MARKETING​


----------

